# erasing ses light?



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a code p420 that sets my ses light,i always have autozone turn it off,but now they wont,its "company policy",bet 5 dollors will get past that policy-lol,anyway how i cani turn the light off WITHOUT OBD unit,ive heard disconnecting the battery for an hour works-BULLSHIT-
help someone,i hate this friggin light


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

you will not be able to turn off the CEL on an OBDII car without the scanner...

but they're ~$30 on ebay... completely worth it IMHO


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Replace the cat, or at least troubleshoot it down to the bad part and fix it. 

Is it possible to clear the codes in an Altima in the same manner as I do in my B14 vehicle? Take the cover off the computer, turn the screw one way, turn it the other way, turn the key on/off, or whatever the sequence is. I don't need to do this method since I've got my own OBD scanner, but the 'turn the screw' method is in the book...and it's free.


----------

